# Video's. Who, what, how, when. Make more video's.



## aflacglobal (Dec 30, 2007)

A new year for the Gold refining forum.

Every now and then i get these brain farts. lol

Video's, I would love to see more video's. It would be cool if some of the members could start making a few video's. They don't have to be long or even technical. Just as long as they are getting made and seen.

Steve, our resident guru has been doing this for some time now. His video's are great and in depth and we await their release with anticipation. I would just like to see more amateur video's to show that anyone can do these procedures given a little knowledge and the proper safety training. I think that by more people seeing that others can and do achieve results with these procedures then this will spur more interest in the subject as well as the field of refining . Not to mention level the playing field.

Do you have any idea as to how many prospective forum members there are out their. Well just think for a minute, it will come to you. 

Where can we post them :?: Well the board has a place for that, but the only people that would see them would be members. Remember we are trying to get them here so if the video is here they can't ever see it. It needs to be out in the public.

That's right, our old friend Youtube. Talk about exposure. Once made and posted it will be indexed by the search engines. How many of us have goggled gold refining before finding this forum. I bet someone tried goggling gold refining video's. I have. 

I have a few video's on there pointing the way this way, but still it is nothing like the real amateur showing how it's done.

Think about it gentlemen. It's free, effective, and fun. If someone will make them i will even do the editing and posting. All credits to owner of course. :wink: 

:idea: :idea: Some vid's of the stripping cell would be a great start for someone. Show us how you built and operate yours. :idea: :idea:

Aflac!

As an after thought, Youtube doesen't have any real refining stuff posted on there. Who want's to be the resident guru of Youtube. Who wants to be the next American Idol. lol


----------



## Noxx (Dec 31, 2007)

I totally agree. Only Steve and I ( I did one but it turned to failure lol ) made videos.

Members could also post their questions via a video
ex: Hey guys, how could I recover gold from these type of pins ??

Just my 2 cent (or less)


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 31, 2007)

Good point. Any other suggestions ?


----------



## loco (Jan 1, 2008)

Love this idea! my problem is 2 things. one no video cam, and 2nd currently lack of knowledge. but it's in the works. on both deals. and I like the idea of abuseing Utube and the like to show things that are harder to type out in words and get your point across. as they say a picture is worth a 1,000 words, just imagine what a video is worth!! PRICELESS!!!


----------



## aflacglobal (Jan 1, 2008)

:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Charlena (Jan 2, 2008)

Striping cell?

Do they allow that sort of behavior in any jail you know of? Much less record it!

:lol: :lol: :twisted:


----------



## dixie (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure where to find do it yourself video, but if you have some and want to share them without taking up space in the form here you can post them to Rapidshare or megaupload. I think as long as someone downloads one every 30 days they will stay up there free of charge.

You can then just post a link to the rapidshare url and instead of veiwing them as streaming video they can just be downloaded.

Just an idea.

Mike


----------



## Noxx (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, it's a good idea but we have 20GB of space with my hoster I think and we're only using about 0.5GB... 8) 

Plenty of room for vids.


----------



## aflacglobal (Jan 2, 2008)

Charlena said:


> Striping cell?
> 
> Do they allow that sort of behavior in any jail you know of? Much less record it!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :twisted:



:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 7, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtpnMxThnXk


----------



## Noxx (Feb 7, 2008)

First time I see this vid...

Notice the color of the dried gold at the end... it looks green lol.


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 7, 2008)

LOL!!


Pour the AR solution thru a Stainless Steel Screen!!!

So much for having any chances of pure gold.

Steve


----------

